# Tabelle Farbe wechseln?



## vodka (23. April 2004)

Hallo ich hab da mal ne frage!

Hier bei den Members z.b. Vatos und Boo ändert sich ja die Farbe in der Tabelle!Jetzt will ich sowas auch bei meinem Members php script aber wie soll ich das machen wen ich ja ein Member eintrage erstellt es immer die Gleiche Tabelle die vorgegeben ist!

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## ludz (23. April 2004)

Schon mal das Suchmaschinen-Orakel befragt?  
http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...d=615302&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

Wenn noch was unklar sein sollte, dann frag noch einmal.


----------



## stanleyB (23. April 2004)

```
<?php 
echo "<table>"; 
for($j=1;$j<8;$j++) {
      is_float($j/2) ? $bg="lightblue" : $bg="lightyellow";  
      echo "<tr><td bgcolor=\"{$bg}\">row #{$j}</td></tr>"; 
} 
echo "</table>"; 
?>
```

Als Beispiel...
An alle Kritiker - ja, ich weiss dass bgcolor deprecated ist. ;-)

Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------



## vodka (23. April 2004)

Ehmm hab da nichts gescheites gefunden ^^!


----------



## hans_schmid (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vodka _
> *Ehmm hab da nichts gescheites gefunden ^^! *


Wie? Was ist denn was gescheites?
Der Code von stanleyB macht genau das, was Du willst.
Die Anpassung an Dein Script musst Du aber schon selbst berwerkstelligen.


----------



## Tim C. (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von stanleyB _
> *Als Beispiel...
> An alle Kritiker - ja, ich weiss dass bgcolor deprecated ist. ;-)*


Und Variablen gehören auch nicht einfach so in Strings reingeschrieben, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## JocalAreaNetwork (23. April 2004)

Oder auch einfach anstatt is_float($j/2) einfach ($j%2) nehmen, so mach ich das immer.


----------



## stanleyB (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Und Variablen gehören auch nicht einfach so in Strings reingeschrieben, aber das nur am Rande. *



/* Massenedit */
So? Kontra! Auf E_ALL wird mir kein Error ausgeworfen. 


> Komplexe (geschweifte) Syntax
> 
> Diese wird nicht komplex genannt, weil etwa die Syntax komplex ist, sondern weil Sie auf diesem Weg komplexe Ausdrücke einbeziehen können.
> Tatsächlich können Sie jeden beliebigen Wert einbeziehen, der im Namensbereich in Strings gültig ist. Schreiben Sie den Ausdruck einfach auf die gleiche Art und Weise, wie außerhalb des Strings, und umschließen diesen mit { und }. Da Sie '{' nicht escapen können, wird diese Syntax nur erkannt, wenn auf { unmittelbar $ folgt. (Benutzen Sie "{\$" oder "\{$" um ein wörtliches "{$" zu erhalten.)
> http://de.php.net/manual/de/language.types.string.php


----------



## Tim C. (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von stanleyB _
> *So? Kontra! Auf E_ALL wird mir kein Error ausgeworfen. Sofern die Variable in { } eingeschlossen ist, ist das laut Manual und PEAR Standards in Ordnung. Waere ja was ganz neues. ;-)
> 
> http://de.php.net/manual/de/language.types.string.php *


Mmm Variable in {} muss ich mir diesbezüglich glaube ich mal angucken. Hast du Quellen dazu zur Hand? Wenn nicht, muss ich halt suchen. Wenn du auch suchen müsstest, sags halt, dann kann ich auch selbst suchen


----------

